# Shiny Editing



## Jυstin (Feb 4, 2015)

I think shiny Weavile sucks. What do you think of my redesign?


----------



## Alaude (Feb 4, 2015)

It's a lot better than the original at least. Don't like the onw with red claws though.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 4, 2015)

If I could edit the sprites in the games, I'd redo so many of the shinies 

Red claws would be an interesting alternate form of green shiny Weavile for like a Christmas theme, but I prefer the dark claws one myself. Red... I'd have to be in the mood.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 4, 2015)

Well to be fair, it's not bad physically, though its piss poor HP hampers it. On the special side, however, it may as well be a dry dirt clump 

Kabuto kinda does actually. Man why do Kabuto and Kabutops have to have that piss yellow/green color that ruins every shiny that has it?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 4, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> Man why do Kabuto and Kabutops have to have that piss yellow/green color that ruins every shiny that has it?



the fuck you talkin' bout?

Metroid2stronk. 

MetroidKabutoevnmorstronker.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 4, 2015)

I just hate that shiny color. It's ruined many Pokemon 


Dodrio
Marowak
Hitmonlee
Tauros
Jolteon
Kabutops
Mewtwo
Sudowoodo
Scizor
Ursaring
Stantler
Tropius
Chimecho
Huntail
Salamence
Groudon
Torterra
Roserade
Drifblim
Mismagius
Lucario
Carnivine
Rhyperior
Mamoswine
Swoobat
Leavanny
Scrafty
Volcarona

Even though it's my favorite color, in general too much green just _ruins_ a Pokemon's look. Pokemon like Skarmory, Pelipper, Masquerain(, that theoretical Weavile I made), and Minun make it work. Spinda just barely makes it look decent. But the lime green / yellow blend just... looks awful. And SO MANY Pokemon have it. It just... it doesn't work. Why Game Freak? Look what you did to Scizor and Lucario... and _my_ Mewtwo


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 5, 2015)

_Roserade_? 
Scuse me?

Black rose disagrees.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 5, 2015)

Also can't say I'm a huge fan of shiny Roserade's color scheme. The black rose looks fine, but it doesn't pop with the dull purple as much as the red and blue do together


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 5, 2015)

Now _this_... This I could get behind.



Black and white roses instead of black and purple, and the black rose actually looks black.

If only


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 5, 2015)

And you know what else bothered me about shinies?

Butterfree 

I mean, it's like the FIRST different colored Pokemon we see in the anime. It was pink. And what did we get?



THIS is what it should have been.


----------



## Alaude (Feb 5, 2015)

Shiny Scizor is amazing, especially in mega.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 5, 2015)

I hate it. It goes from looking like Iron Man with that blood crimson color, the color of victory, rage, and power, to looking like... it's sea sick


----------



## Ghost (Feb 5, 2015)

regular scizor > shiny


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 5, 2015)

It does seem like a missed opportunity that, with Scizor, they didn't just swap around his colors to flip the gray-red ratio, like this.



Or even changed his eye and "eye" color too.



Personally I think that would have looked badass.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 6, 2015)

Take your green like a man, Justin.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 7, 2015)

Man don't take green. They turn girly boys green.

Like Scizor apparently


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 8, 2015)

I think I found a new hobby in making my own favored versions of shiny sprites that I don't like.










I mean there's nothing wrong with Rayquaza's, but this fits the theme I was going for more.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 9, 2015)

Was this shiny sprite talk really moved to an entirely separate thread of its own?

Not that I mind or not, but it doesn't really have much purpose as its own thread. This was just something I was doing personally at my own leisure. It having its own thread makes it sound like something I'd be dedicated or committed to


----------



## Asriel (Feb 10, 2015)

*Juuuuuuustiiiiiiiiiin.*

You should expand your shiny alts to more than just black. 

And like I said to you on your profile, would be cool if shiny pokemon did more than just change their colors, but also had patterning or other aesthetically impacting changes.

*NOW GO MAKE A BETTER LOOKING SHINY URSARIIIIIING!!!!! *

And while you're at it, take a look at the alt colored Pokken variants, like that _red_ Lucario.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 11, 2015)

Well it's not so much that I'm just adding black to everything, since with Scizor I just swapped the black and red around, and the weather trio I decided to just follow Rayquaza's theme with a small twice, and because it's more consistent with Groudon and Kyogre's primal form shiny colors 

Ursaring I'd have to think about. I mean, it'd look really cool if it was black like a black bear, but also if it were white like a polar bear... but we have Beartic for that. Or, it could be a grayish or silver color with its ring being a gold color, or vice versa... 

Or blue with an orange ring or orange with a blue ring, since both are compliments of each other. Anything other than that piss yellow/green


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 11, 2015)

Jυstin said:


> Was this shiny sprite talk really moved to an entirely separate thread of its own?


Pokemon has an entire section why not use it? Rather than jamming anything and everything into a weird not-a-convo-but-totally-a-convo thread.

Give this idea some room to breathe.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2015)

It wasn't really an "idea" though. I was just doing it cause we were talking about shinies in the discussion thread and I felt like doing some of my own.

I've only been doing gen 5 sprites, because gen 6 are 3D models and are harder to recolor 

Also cause gen 6 generally stepped up its shiny game.

Though, this thread does give the opportunity for others to submit their own alternate shiny ideas...

On second thought, I'm ok with this being its own thread.

C'mon guys. Lets see some epic shinies


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 16, 2015)

Well since I found out that Erugo and I share a love for white tigers, I decided to do a shiny recoloring of Raikou, since it's very obviously based heavily on a tiger.

It's original shiny is ok. I prefer it to the normal, but it's nothing spectacular. After many different color combinations for the whiskers, tail, and back cloud mane thingy, Erugo also helped me finally settle on this one.



I'd use this Raikou on every team. Pokemon needs a white tiger so I can finally add it as the 5th member of my top 5 favorites.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 16, 2015)

What do you think of shiny Mega Charizard X?

Do you like the colour scheme?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 16, 2015)

I actually do, now that I look and think about it. Was trying to come up with something better, because I really like its non shiny color, but dark red and green are complimentary colors of each other, like orange and baby blue. It makes the colors pop out, and it's not a bad combo. Maybe if the red and green were swapped, it might look better, but it might look worse too. Can't say I dislike shiny Charizard X. Gen 6 really stepped up its shiny game. Made them look badass.


----------



## Rivers (Feb 16, 2015)

Did you notice that they were regular Salamance colours as well though?

I was sort of hoping it would end up being a bit more unique to be honest.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 16, 2015)

It's kind of like Salamence, but Salamence is blue where the original Mega Charizard X is bluish while the shiny is green. I'd say it looks better than Salamence's color scheme, but I see what you mean. The 3D models are a bit harder, but if you can think of a color scheme you'd prefer, I could try doing it.

I finished a Suicune earlier, but I'm getting a second opinion of it first before I post it. I like the shiny, but it's not too different from the original :/


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 16, 2015)

Here we go. Shiny Suicune. We need more red versions of blue Water Pokemon.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

I always tought that Dragonite shiny should be blue with dark blue or purple wings. So that it kind of resembles Dragonair and dratini.
Also a Dragonair with white back and blue bottom.


----------

